# Thin stock to 1/8 inch on Planer



## ACV (Sep 19, 2006)

Just throwing my question out here as I am not looking forward to sanding down my 1/4 Oak stock to 1/8.

Has anyone used the auxillary table or sled to get your stock to 1/8 inches thick. I have tried without a jig and my Dewalt planer made huge holes in my stock (even though the planer has a 1/8 stop on the gauge).

I have glued up panels to 20 inches long by 12 inches wide and are currently 1/4 inch thick and would appreciate any advice.

Allison


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Allison

You said
"panels that were painted with lead paint." in your PM 

This maybe one of the jobs you want to job out to a a local lumber yard or wood shop... 
LEAD paint is bad stuff,, with the two little ones you have around , the dust from the plane job will be all over the place it's true most of it will go in the vac.system but alot will be in the shop all over the walls, floors,tools etc.
it's not worth it to take a chance with that suff, it's almost as bad as asbestos  and you won't know about the damage for years.. 

It's great to get free wood but at what cost...

The big wood shops will have wide sanders that will do a better job than you can do with your planer....it may cost you a bit of money to get it done but you will be best off....  and still end up with some great wood for a little cost......




I should touch on the auxillary table ,they work great the one I made and use was from old table top that was as slick as glass on the top side,I put a Johnsons wax job job on it (3 coats ) and the planer I have has side clamps on the side of the base that I used to lock the auxillary table in place,I used some hold down clips for table tops to lock it in place, with some slots in the auxillary table to slip them in, it's about 4 ft. long and 12" wide...as you know when the wood goes under the blades it lifts the back up and the front up because rollers press very hard on the stock but Bob is right VERY Light Cuts will help...

http://www.routerforums.com/54644-post3.html
http://www.routerforums.com/54640-post2.html


==================










ACV said:


> Just throwing my question out here as I am not looking forward to sanding down my 1/4 Oak stock to 1/8.
> 
> Has anyone used the auxillary table or sled to get your stock to 1/8 inches thick. I have tried without a jig and my Dewalt planer made huge holes in my stock (even though the planer has a 1/8 stop on the gauge).
> 
> ...


----------



## ACV (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Bob,

Thanks for the warning.

Luckily the painted portions are replaced with these new panels I am doing. The frame is just polyurethaned so I think I will be safe with sanding these boards.

Allison


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This is how I plane very thin boards, the "jig" takes only moments to make.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

harrysin said:


> This is how I plane very thin boards, the "jig" takes only moments to make.



Very good Harry... That was the first thought that popped into my mind...


----------



## ACV (Sep 19, 2006)

Thank you all for your help. I greatly appreciate it!
Allison


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

harrysin said:


> This is how I plane very thin boards, the "jig" takes only moments to make.


Thanks for the PICTURE Harry. Describes your way nicely.


----------

